
Argument: Deleting A.I. is murder. Copying an A.I. is as abhorrent as cloning - fatiherikli
http://en.arguman.org/deleting-ai-is-murder-copying-an-ai-is-as-abhorrent-as-cloning
======
transfire
Why is cloning abhorrent? I never understood this.

